# The Chronicles of Paul Reed Smith's PTC: From Cool To Drool!



## themike (Mar 2, 2012)

So I wasn't going to post about this until I got the instrument itself back, but my peeps at PRS have kept me in such good contact and provided me a really detailed look at the repair that I couldn't help but share it as a testament to their wizardry. Also I thought a lot of people might want to see the inner workings of the factory so this should be cool.

This thread is to calm and convince any one who may be on the fence about PRS's in house tech center becuase hands down, this is the most exciting thing I've been a part of in a while. These men are skilled assassins with guitars.I will try to retain *SOME* of the surprises, but I gotta share these with y'all!.

About a year ago I purchased a Custom 22 in Royal Blue who had seen much better days. I took her in, fed her, cleaned her but knew in my heart she deserved to be pretty like her friends. So after months of going back and forth with the guys at PTC I made the plunge and set the plan in stone. 

Packed up and off to PRS I couldn't help but get excited. Its like getting a new instrument, especially if you decide to swap anything or upgrade stuff. I really liked this guitar because although it wasn't a 10 top, it had some really sweeet, deep flames and could just feel the potential. This isn't going to be your run of the mill Custom 22 - this baby is going to be _AWESOME_.

Anyway, onto some photos. 








I wonder what it's going to look like with no finish?








HOLY CRAP, THATS WIERD! Notice the streaks and tints of the royal blue still visible after a solid hand stripping. Blue colors apparently seep into the wood much deeper than most, hense why it's hard to completely remove.


----------



## themike (Mar 2, 2012)

Why hello there! You're looking mighty fine this evening, is that a fresh coat of hand applied black stain?







Not bad....not bad at all! Next on the schedule is a relaxing, yet highly exfoliating massage....







Whoa. I see streaks, flames and greys [oh my!].







Hot. Freaking. Damn.


----------



## Enselmis (Mar 2, 2012)

New finish = AMAZING!! 

You're a lucky guy.


----------



## themike (Mar 3, 2012)

Enselmis said:


> New finish = AMAZING!!
> 
> You're a lucky guy.



Ha thanks, she's not done yet. I still have some surprises left


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 4, 2012)

Post all your surprises, naooooowwww.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good man. I am sending two of my kids to the PTC on Monday. I got a ptc voucher for free pickups, so my McCarty is getting 5310's and my eriza cu is getting a little finish repair.


----------



## Miek (Mar 4, 2012)

Better not be puttin' a Floyd on that, or I'll find ya.


----------



## themike (Mar 4, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> Looking good man. I am sending two of my kids to the PTC on Monday. I got a ptc voucher for free pickups, so my McCarty is getting 5310's and my eriza cu is getting a little finish repair.



Nice! Are you sure that PTC voucher is still available? That was a promotion they did about a year ago and has since expired unless the store you are buying the guitar from has a special deal going with them. I hope it still works, but for your sake I would just double check 



Miek said:


> Better not be puttin' a Floyd on that, or I'll find ya.



Ha no, don't worry.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2012)

I normally don't like black guitars, but that looks fantastic


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 4, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Nice! Are you sure that PTC voucher is still available? That was a promotion they did about a year ago and has since expired unless the store you are buying the guitar from has a special deal going with them. I hope it still works, but for your sake I would just double check



Yeah the vouchers are good until November of 2012. It was a thing where dealers only got a couple of them to give out to clients as they please, not like the first run of vouchers where everyone who bought a new PRS got one. I already got the confirmation and RA's for the guitars from the PTC this week, so I just have to ship them out Monday and let the wait begin.


----------



## themike (Mar 4, 2012)

technomancer said:


> I normally don't like black guitars, but that looks fantastic



Thanks, I love how it looks at this stage in the game too.....but it may or may not be a black guitar by the end. TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Thanks, I love how it looks at this stage in the game too.....but it may or may not be a black guitar by the end. TO BE CONTINUED



Then they better do some more sanding as that's WAY too dark for grain enhancement


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> Looking good man. I am sending two of my kids to the PTC on Monday. I got a ptc voucher for free pickups, so my McCarty is getting 5310's and my eriza cu is getting a little finish repair.


 
That's awesome man, such a great promotion. Enjoy those 53/10s, I've heard nothing but great things about them! Also let me know if the upgrade 53/10's include the square bobbins ("squabbins" as we jokingly refer to them as), just curious! haha









technomancer said:


> Then they better do some more sanding as that's WAY too dark for grain enhancement


 
Check your visitor messages hahaha


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually I thought of one finish that that might work for 

If it's what I'm thinking that is going to be cool as hell


----------



## themike (Mar 6, 2012)

Sand out that basecoat! It's seriously amazing how much work and skill goes into something like this - the guys in PTC are freaking masters of their craft.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## nomnomnom (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks really good! Nice one.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 6, 2012)

Man, that Charcoal finish is the business. Can't wait for more updates and pics!


----------



## themike (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## themike (Mar 7, 2012)

More prep! Going to go with a Nitro clear coat on this guy instead of the new V12 - keep it OG.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking cool but whats with the 6 half circle pieces of wood missing in the trem cavity?


----------



## themike (Mar 7, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Looking cool but whats with the 6 half circle pieces of wood missing in the trem cavity?


 

That secret will unveil itself in due time my friend, in due time


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 7, 2012)

It's an up route ala a tremonti, isn't it?


----------



## themike (Mar 7, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> It's an up route ala a tremonti, isn't it?



No sir, although good guess!


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 7, 2012)

Piezo? I enjoy the guessing game.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw this on the PRS Facebook I'm pretty sure. Sticking around to see the finished product for sure!


----------



## MJMinky (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm quite sure those holes are for the piezo, am I right?


----------



## themike (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes - you guys are right. The 6 half circle holes are for the piezo saddle wires. James, the tech who handles a lot of the electronics and oddities at PTC, drilled the holes to avoid the pinching of the wires when using the tremolo. This also means that the additional hole was drilled for the piezo minitoggle (piezo, pickups, and blend)


----------



## themike (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok so I really wanted to unveil the color after I recieved the finish product.... But you guys have been digging this thread so much and Shawn and the PTC guys have done such an amazing job that I can't keep it to myself anymore.

As some of you know I'm friendly with Emil - and well when he got his Modern Eagle a few years back it was in a unique private stock color called Charcoal Cherry Tiger Burst. It haunted my dreams and kept me up at night. Although I attempted my best begging tactics on him to sell it, they didn't work. Once I realized that wasn't going to happen I approached the guys at PRS, and after going through the powers that be, through their good graces I had been granted permission for this one-off color. Private Stock colors are not typically allowed on non-PS guitars so I really really really am grateful.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 9, 2012)

That is such an interesting finish!!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## themike (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## brector (Mar 9, 2012)

That is a wild finish, I really like it!

-Brian


----------



## Miek (Mar 9, 2012)

Fuckin' rad!


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 10, 2012)

Plus 1 on the ptc. They got my McCarty on Wednesday and shipped it back out to me this afternoon after a pickup swap and setup.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Mar 10, 2012)

Love that finish!


----------



## themike (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to get her. I think she still has a few weeks left of work. I also want to point out that once the tape is removed and scrapped, the binding is going to be BLACK


----------



## themike (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## OlisDead (Mar 12, 2012)

Simply amazing! I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## b7string (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! On a side note does this mean that the PTC will undertake some more or less "custom" work requests? Like, for example, the reducing of an overly obtrusive heel perhaps?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 13, 2012)

holy shit, that has to be one of the best finishes i have ever seen! i feel like it shouldnt work, but it just does!


----------



## themike (Mar 13, 2012)

b7string said:


> Absolutely stunning! On a side note does this mean that the PTC will undertake some more or less "custom" work requests? Like, for example, the reducing of an overly obtrusive heel perhaps?


 

Yes and no, it's really a case by case basis. As far as the heel goes specifically I don't know for sure, but if I had to guess I would assume that they could do something for you. Just shoot an email to them - they'll get back to you very quickly.[email protected] 




Thrashmanzac said:


> holy shit, that has to be one of the best finishes i have ever seen! i feel like it shouldnt work, but it just does!


 
Haha I know! I expected the charcoal section to be a little darker, but it was so well sanded it really exposes the top so I'm a happy camper for sure


----------



## themike (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh lawd.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 14, 2012)

Hand it over and nobody gets hurt!

Truly awesome. I may have to bump my future custom 7 plans to liberate a PRS


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 14, 2012)

That is beyond awesome.

My only question. Why acrylic? Personally I hate acrylic finishes on guitars.


----------



## themike (Mar 14, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> That is beyond awesome.
> 
> My only question. Why acrylic? Personally I hate acrylic finishes on guitars.


 
Thanks man. The original version of the guitar was Acrylic and meshed really well with their stains while also feeling good, so we decided to keep it the same. I agree though, I've played some acrylic coated guitars and felt like I was drudging through mud haha


----------



## themike (Mar 14, 2012)

Wet sanding under more normal lighting conditions. I have no words  ....


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Mar 14, 2012)

DAT FINISH!!!!!!


----------



## OlisDead (Mar 14, 2012)

What a finish... Seriously, PRS have the best finishes I've seen on guitars. This one is ridiculously amazing!!!

You're a lucky lucky man.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 14, 2012)

That's looking good


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

Dayum! That is hot!


----------



## themike (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guyssssss


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 14, 2012)

Dude this just keeps getting more and more awesome!! Seriously one of the coolest finishes I have ever seen


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dat wet sanding picture... I'm drooling here.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a seriously amazing finish!


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 14, 2012)

PRS are still the masters of dye. GREAT choice.


----------



## themike (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I can't wait. They really blew away my expectations.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 14, 2012)

That finish is fucking unreal dude.


----------



## themike (Mar 15, 2012)

GETTIN BUFF :flexes: ! 

Although in motion, its a good shot of the black binding! And don't get nervous about the NILE hoodie - it's true, metalheads DO work at PRS


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn that looks sweet. And I dunno about Nile, they are too slow for my tastes. trollface.jpg


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 15, 2012)

You should try Thergothon.


----------



## themike (Mar 19, 2012)

What kind of signature did I go with? Hmmm - NONE MORE BLACKER! 
Tuner buttons are being replaced with ebony 

(any hugh/foggyness is a reflection/flash/lighting issue)


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to take your guitar out back and do unspeakable things to it. That finish is orgasmic!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Ironically that post was my 69th post.


----------



## themike (Mar 19, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I want to take your guitar out back and do unspeakable things to it. That finish is orgasmic!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Ironically that post was my 69th post.




Isn't it ironic - don'tcha think?


----------



## Remission (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing job man,

When coming into this thread I was like:






then I was like


----------



## AndrewG716 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will not hesitate to say that that is the best finish I have ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! Got some new pictures this morning:


James from PTC is the electronics master, and wizard of all things outside of the box. 







Building the piezo system!


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

The master at work.








Sheesh - now *THAT* is a clean install


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow - I can't believe how cleanly they installed the Piezo system, especially in a cavity that wasn't designed to house 2 EQ boards, extra wires and a 9v battery.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 20, 2012)

Approved!


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

So they decided to make this sweet, custom battery compartment. I didn't include it, it doesn't come with the GHOST system - crazy guys and their attention to detail.....


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks great. I'm curious to see if the unshielded compartment causes you problems with the piezo setup though (I live near radio towers and that would probably pick up some classic rock at my place ).


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Looks great. I'm curious to see if the unshielded compartment causes you problems with the piezo setup though (I live near radio towers and that would probably pick up some classic rock at my place ).




I thought about it but Im not worried - they gave it a test run today and said there was nothing but bliss! 
Ill let you know though haha


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn that looks awesome... and I don't even like that finish normally 

I should also note I deal with RF BADLY here so I tend to notice stuff like that more... I need to put RF filter caps on the input of most of my amps


----------



## themike (Mar 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Damn that looks awesome... and I don't even like that finish normally
> 
> I should also note I deal with RF BADLY here so I tend to notice stuff like that more... I need to put RF filter caps on the input of most of my amps



That's crazy - I don't know if I could handle that!!! 

Are you sure it's RF? Sounds more like supernatural contact from the likes of Tutankhamen and the rest of your pharaoh brethen trying to reach you !


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> That's crazy - I don't know if I could handle that!!!
> 
> Are you sure it's RF? Sounds more like supernatural contact from the likes of Tutankhamen and the rest of your pharaoh brethen trying to reach you !



if so they're using the call letters of the local classic rock station and playing a lot of Led Zeppelin and such


----------



## Riffer (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks sick Mike! It's missing a string though.


----------



## Skitchy (Mar 21, 2012)

The master at work? Hehe. I like it.

Posting under my new name now. Was eightballhemhorrage.com.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 21, 2012)

Skitchy said:


> The master at work? Hehe. I like it.
> 
> Posting under my new name now. Was eightballhemhorrage.com.


 Back from the dead on here.


----------



## themike (Mar 21, 2012)

Skitchy said:


> The master at work? Hehe. I like it.
> 
> Posting under my new name now. Was eightballhemhorrage.com.


 
Hayyyyyyyyyyyyy buddy


----------



## youshy (Mar 21, 2012)

Since the day I saw your EPIC N'PRS'Dx4 i knew that this one will be amazing!


----------



## OlisDead (Mar 21, 2012)

The more I see this guitar, the more I want it! I'll give you my adress for shipping it to me


----------



## themike (Mar 21, 2012)

I wasn't going to post a done photo until I got it and posted a NGD - but PRS is showing it off on Facebook and Twitter so I don't want to hold out....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 21, 2012)

shame I couldnt find a better vid of it... but this will have to do.

right at 0:19


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Mar 21, 2012)

Bravo. Astounding transition. Props to the guys at PTC.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 21, 2012)

That is just amazing work. So amazing.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Mar 21, 2012)

Gat. Dayum. Son.  That is one sexy looking guitar.

Schwing!


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 21, 2012)

sweet mother of god that's glorious..


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy mother of fire breathing shit that finish is awesome! I want the red finished sides on all of my guitars if I could!  

So this is a custom finish? If so they should so make it available!


----------



## themike (Mar 22, 2012)

BOOM http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-smith-custom-custom-22-flawless-victory.html


----------



## b7string (Mar 22, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> BOOM http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-smith-custom-custom-22-flawless-victory.html



Wow. The old finish really didn't do that top justice, looks incredibly good!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 22, 2012)

a. It's incredible that such a beautiful top was hidding under the original finish.

b. holy shit. I'm jelly.


----------



## brector (Mar 23, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> BOOM http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-smith-custom-custom-22-flawless-victory.html



Wow, that is an amazing finish, congrads!!!

-Brian


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good lord. PRS have the most amazing finishes ever.


----------



## themike (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 



scherzo1928 said:


> a. It's incredible that such a beautiful top was hidding under the original finish.
> 
> b. holy shit. I'm jelly.


 
Yeah its true man - the royal blue really kills the top, allowing only the darkest of flame lines to show. Even PTC said if you do a finish like this on a guitar, it won't necesarily look good because not every top has character like this. It's funny that its not even a 10 top and now its a 12top


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 27, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Isn't it ironic - don'tcha think?



No, because it's coincidental, not ironic.


----------

